# Best One Man Shanty ??



## johnny white (Feb 20, 2002)

i am looking to get a new one man shanty this year -i am looking at the HT, the shappell rover, the frabill ranger, and the clam scout. - Thanks for your input guys !!!!! - btw does anybody have one for sale ??\


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

I have the Shapell Rover One man, bought it last year. Bought it Franks. Love it, minus the big hole I put in it  (duct tape cured that) The seat adjust back and forth for your preference. Easy to assemble my yourself, took me maybe 1/2hr to assemble. The thing that I like about it the most, is it is lightweight. You can haul everything from Auger to rod's in these one man shanties.

I almost went with the HT, but went with the Shapell Rover. Although I think that the fabric is a little thicker on the HT than it is on the Rover.

Good luck in your decision. It took me about 1hr to decide which one, lol.


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Frabill Ranger Solo gets my vote. They have a smaller model, but IMO, it's too small.

Mike


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

I have also been thinking about purchasing a 1 man flip style shanty as well. The Dave Genz model and the Otter look pretty nice but are alot more in price. Anybody that has one of these models feel the higher price is worth it?


----------



## flydunker (Sep 20, 2000)

I had the 1 man fishtrap that I used for about a year then I baught the fish trap pro which is a 1.5 man. It is great with plenty of room , it also has an adjustable chair front to back and side to side with a good size sled.


----------



## hoffie1 (Dec 31, 2001)

I also have the fish trap(older model)but will upgrade this winter .Thinking about the otter but want to see what new styles are out this year.The new fish trap is much improved over the one I have.

hoffie


----------



## Plug Tug (Sep 15, 2003)

I've had a clam(DaveGenz flip over ) for over 10 years without any problems. This year I was going to get a new canvas for it but they don't make a replacement cover for one that old. So I had it fixed at Lenz's up in Caseville. Last fall I bought a new Frabill Ranger Solo which I also like very much. Room to spare. I took the seat and moved it over to the right and that way I had a two man tent. My grandson (he's 11) went with me every weekend and we had plenty of room for the both of us. Now that he passed the course for ridding a bigger quad he want's to have his own clam and a quad to ride. Big shooter now knows everything about icefishing. How to made those perch that just stair at the bait to take it ect. Anyway It worked for me I got a new 400 Artic Cat MPR (told his grandmother he wanted his own rig) and gave him my old quad and clam and I'll sell the Ranger and get a new clam.( Grand kids are your ace in the hole for new fishing things with grandmothers). I'd stick with the big names in shanty's that way you can always get parts when you need them if ever. Clam or Ranger Solo is the way to go for a single fisherman IMO.


----------



## bigcountrie1 (Oct 27, 2002)

I bought the rover last year and wouldn't trade for anything. It's lightweight and small. When I'm moving around for gills that's a big plus.


----------



## redoak (Nov 2, 2009)

Yes, Im selling Frabil ranger solo for a friend, it in very good condition.
If you are interested let me know, Im going to be listing in a day or so. 
i have pic
[email protected]


----------



## Bagman (Apr 1, 2006)

First post was from 2003.


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Rover1.5 here,I really like it plenty of room for my 6'7" carcass.Has a nice deep tub and hauls a lot of gear.I did'nt care for the bench seat being it was a little low for me so I added a swivel boat seat that raised the seast about 4",very comfy.Almost bought a Trap Pro but after seeing how short the door opening was I bought the Rover and have no complaints or regrets...


----------



## icefishermanmark (Mar 2, 2005)

I wouldn't go with Otter if you're going to be dragging it by hand. They probably make the most solid shanty out there, but their shanties are also heavier than the others. I like my Fish Trap Pro. It's far from what I would consider perfect, but I do like it. You can't really go wrong with any flip style.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Feb 13, 2004)

one vote for the fish trap pro here....i love it. been using it for about 5 years, no regrets, its a sweet shanty.


----------



## redear (Jan 13, 2009)

clam has redisigned the scout and pro. not really sure on the details but i do know it has a new tub and a new tarp. the kenai and kodiak http://www.clamcorp.com/Shelters/FishTrap/tabid/284/Default.aspx


----------



## Burnmtndog (Jan 8, 2008)

Otter cabin with the bench seat...ample room for one.


----------



## kbb3358 (Feb 24, 2005)

I have a 2009 Clam Scout with cover for sale. PM me if interested.


----------



## HookDUp365 (Nov 27, 2007)

bought a rover four years ago and no complaints so far


----------



## SM BASS (Jan 12, 2009)

I bought the rover last year and wouldn't trade for anything i put rod saver in it !


----------



## nscrfrk (Oct 28, 2004)

bigcountrie1 said:


> I bought the rover last year and wouldn't trade for anything. It's lightweight and small. When I'm moving around for gills that's a big plus.


same here...it was between the Rover and Frabill Recon. Deciding factor...Shappell...MADE IN MICHIGAN


----------



## rdubu (Dec 21, 2007)

I have a few year old Gents one man with sliding seat that is like bran new for sale for 125, if interested I will post it in the classifieds


----------

